# Please read A1 SHET NEWS Shetlands bought back



## Cuffey (12 March 2009)

Please be aware--this holding 'ponies for ransom' is the latest way of making money from equine theft
How do we stop it?
If you were threatened pay up or you will never see your ponies again would you pay? Perhaps dont answer that!!
http://www.shetland-pony.com/news/index.htm


----------



## amc (12 March 2009)

That poor lady and poor, poor ponies, but as they were stolen by the "untouchables" who do no wrong....... they will get away with it again and again and again  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.....just thank goodness they are safe now


----------



## Rana (12 March 2009)

Good God.  I am speechless.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 March 2009)

I'm afraid this is just an extension of the stolen dogs whose owners have to pay to get them back.  I'd be tempted to go back afterwards with a flame thrower - ideal for "vermin" control.


----------



## kelly09 (13 March 2009)

i feel so sorry for val she went through hell. she finally got  the 3 back but going to ake time for them to recover good luck val with your ponies recovery. been following progress on ssw.


----------

